# Sony Nex 3 scrollwheel squeak?



## wrkhard4smallrewards (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, I actually just got off the phone with amazon and they are sending  me a new one at no cost, however, I am wondering if anyone else has had  this problem. On the Sony Nex 3 I found that my scroll wheel started  making a loud squeaking sound-kind of like an old door creeeeaaak. Not  quite that loud of course, audible from a food away or so quite clearly.  2 times the command messed up and jumped around when using the scroll  wheel too, and the squeaking was present. 

While I am planning to  keep the sony nex, and I am wondering if other people are noticing the  same problems, or if it is an isolated inicident. I did a quick search  and only showed up one post 5 months ago from dpreview. So, thanking  isolated, and didnt see anything here. Sorry if discussed previously.


----------

